# Want a puppy but you can't have another dog? (Caution: Photos)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Spring will soon be upon us and spring puppies will be dumped in shelters! 

Consider contacting your local rescues (look for all the right things they need to do - vetting, contracts, lifelong support of the dog, applicant screening, home checks, taking the mom if they do take puppies, 3 week minimum eval period, speuter before adoption, etc.) right now to see if they might be interested in a puppy foster home. Rescues often would like to take puppies but sometimes don't have foster homes with people who are able to do the round the clock work of a baby! 

While not always purebred, you can help a young dog get off to a good start and get them to a great forever home, just before they hit the teen stage. :wild:

Puppies I've either fostered and/or taken pictures of:








































































From here: 









To here: 












That's just a few of the adorable pups I've met - hope it is something to consider! Feel free to ask questions for other people who've fostered too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Do they normally require the foster home to have at least one person home all day? (To foster a puppy.)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's a good question and I am not sure how they work it! I think it is probably dependent on the rescue and the foster. Like, can they get home mid-day to let the puppy out or is there someone who can? I know when there was a litter of puppies, different people from the rescue who took shifts going in to help take care of them. But I've also seen foster homes with people who work - not the 10, 11 hour days without a plan though. But I know rescues (given time and patience) would definitely talk to anyone who was thinking of fostering and if they were a good potential foster home, work with them to find good solutions.


----------



## Cerulean (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh. The 5th puppy picture with the snow on its face and ears flat... I can't. It's just too cute. They all are too cute and adorable. 

Once I am better situated career wise, and move out of my parents, I definitely want to help out with fostering.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They're so cute!! :wub:

I'm such a sucker for puppies and senior dogs, when I'm able to foster I want to focus on those two groups specifically because I know they can be harder to find good fosters for


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Aren't they sweet little bundles of happy?!? It is so much fun fostering puppies - when you are ready you will both love it. 

Shanna, I am the same with seniors and puppies. I kept my one senior foster (the black GSD in my avatar) and my other one is living the life in Rhode Island - with a friend we met through the Shepherd boards! 

Seriously, there is no better way to get rid of puppy fever when you already have dogs and aren't ready to add another. And most dogs love it too. When I got home from taking pics of the pup that Cerulean mentioned, my dogs followed me through the house sniffing me like some kind of Hoover attachments because they smelled a puppy and where was it!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think there should have been some warning in the title before viewing. I don't think I was emotionally prepared for the cuteness. Seriously.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I _love _this post.

Lilie, I know of some ladies here who are neighbors who are "foster partners"--one works, the other doesn't, but the one who doesn't has reasons the pups can't stay at her house, so she has a key to go take care of the pups while the one is at work. It's unconventional, but it works. There's all sorts of creative stuff people come up to be able to foster.

And I want to a few add pictures of puppies saved:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwwww puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I should put a warning in the title. 




























Anyone else got more!?!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't wait until I am able to do some fostering. I think it can make anyone feel good


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

When I finally convinced my mom to consider fostering I wanted to foster puppies, however the rescues I contacted wanted to put them in pairs and my mom didn't want two dogs. :C One of these days I'd really like to foster a pregnant mama dog and go through that whole experience. A great way to get the "litter of puppies" experience without adding to the over population problem. XD 

These pups are absolutely adorable. <3 Definitely didn't help my puppy fever though. XD


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lilie, I work full time and have fostered puppies. My rescue does not disqualify people who work. However I am sensible about it, like if I know I'm in a really busy stretch I don't take a puppy foster.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AkariKuragi said:


> These pups are absolutely adorable. <3 Definitely didn't help my puppy fever though. XD


Exactly! 

Find a rescue that will let you foster 1 at a time.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You're a gem! C:


----------

